# Does this girl like me or what? (Sorry I suck at reading people)



## CMG511 (May 14, 2012)

So this girl on my floor in my dorm (college) says Hi to me every time she sees me and asks me to help her with homework (even though she knows I can't help her.) And tonight some people were watching a movie and I was sitting on the bed, and she comes and sits next to me. And then as the movie goes on she puts her head on my shoulder and calls me her "cuddle buddy" So what does that mean? Is she just a flirt? Does she really just see me as a "cuddle buddy?" or does she like me? (sorry for asking what's probably an obvious question, I suck with girls)


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

I find it really hard to read people too. I think the only way to know for sure is to have a chat to her about it. I'd say she definitely _likes_ you- no way would she be cuddling up to you if she didn't like you- but as to whether she's interested in you romantically, it's pretty much impossible to find out unless you take the risk and ask. Do you like her?


----------



## CMG511 (May 14, 2012)

I think I kind of like her- it's hard for me to know really. My next logical question is if she really does have an interest in me, is it "romantically" like you said, or does she just want to like hookup with me? I'm clueless with women lol


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I never like to assume how somebody's feeling based on their behavior. With that said, I say there's a 95% chance that she's romantically interested in you. If you want, I say take the gamble and invite her out. The chances of her obliging are very heavily stacked in your favor. Now if we're trying to guess whether her intentions are to hook up or get involved romantically, I'd say that she genuinely likes you and wants to be in your company (at the least). If she was looking for a meaningless hookup, her flirting would be much more overt and sexual in nature.


----------



## marvG12 (Aug 28, 2012)

DONT have a chat to her, that would make it very awkward, i suggest returning the flirting before making your move as it seems like she would be welcoming to this, girls love it when you make the first move (as does anyone i guess) so when you sense the time is right lean in and go for the kiss and maybe even sneak the finger in if you know what i mean


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Girls are an enigma dude. Nobody here is going to be able to tell you if she likes you or not. What you described seems like it would be a sure sign of interest but that's not always the case. Advice time: tell her she is beautiful and see what happens.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just ask her when you're alone. You'll feel better than if you didn't.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

It means she's comfortable enough to cuddle up with you.
If she's up for a more romantic scene or a hookup, try a subtle act to give hint on what you want and see how she react (or simply ask).
For what kind of act, i leave the experienced guys/gals to answer that for you, or to your imagination.


EDIT: Take the lead, go for it. If you got rejected, come here to vent, we'll console you. :lol
Thanks, i learn something from your threads.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not experienced but I'd say just invite her to do something, like go for coffee or see something like a show or a play she might have mentioned she was looking at etc.


----------



## CMG511 (May 14, 2012)

Hmmm...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

awkwardsilent said:


> I'm not experienced but I'd say just invite her to do something, like go for coffee or see something like a show or a play she might have mentioned she was looking at etc.


Definitely. 100%. Ask her out. Take things from there. I don't care who you are or what situation you're in, regardless of what signs you see or don't see you need to take control of the situation and make something happen. Who knows? Maybe she only kind of likes you now. You take her out, show her a good time, and you'll be getting some in no time. As far as hookup versus romantic, that is something that is almost impossible to tell and regardless romantic feelings usually come only after you've been dating for a little bit first.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

there's only one way of finding out for sure... However, it sounds like she is quite repulsed by you.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Try grabbing her a** next time. 

See how it goes.


----------



## StressedErik (Aug 28, 2012)

She wants the boaby, son. Her heathen loins are longing for your member.


----------



## CMG511 (May 14, 2012)

Now she texted me and invited me to play tennis with her... So yeah. Take that for what it's worth


----------



## CMG511 (May 14, 2012)

Yeaaah but now she got drunk and hooked up with some random frat guy tonight so forget that lol


----------



## georgegliddy (Aug 31, 2012)

prolly shud alert her 2 the uni po-po cuz she cud b bad news 4 sum peep who is unaware (she cud b trying 2 date-rap sum1)


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

I suck at reading people too. 
I have to be told that by someone if they like me for me to actually know since I dont trust my feelings with it.
Like if I thought someone did like me- I flirt with him and then find out he doesnt like me... not good. So Id rather just be told. D:


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

If I do that to a guy, it means that I like him.


----------



## georgegliddy (Aug 31, 2012)

niacin said:


> If I do that to a guy, it means that I like him.


did u ever get in trouble 4 that behavor??? or arrested?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

beware of "friendzone"


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think she is definitely interested in you. Play it cool though. I wouldn't suggest telling her things like she is beautiful right off the bat unless you're in a relationship with her. If you actually do like her, that might scare her off. I think you should flirt back if you like her and just be friendly and be interested in her. Don't be obvious though, just be cool.


----------

